# Proyecto de dado digital con leds



## thenot (Jul 26, 2010)

mucho de electrónica no se, por que nunca e estudiado, pero en el circuito veo.
1. el capacitor que va con el 555 tienes que cambiarlo por uno de 10uf no MF como tienes, cámbialo y ya empezara a entregar bien la señal, por lo demás no se por que no funciona, por que lo probé en proteus lo mismo y si funciona el contador con el decodificador, pero.. ese decodificador es para el otro tipo de 7 seg, o sea con cátodo común y no ánodo. (es solo información que saco probando con las simulaciones.) y lo de las compuertas no entiendo para que lo tienes por que veo que no infiere en nada.

Mira revisa este link, donde hay un dado digital yo tengo uno en una revista también que es doble, y tiempo atrás lo hice y funciona muy bien, solo que es tremendo y tuve que hacer el pcb a mano, por que en ese tiempo ni conocía las pc y el pcb que trae es para encapsulados mas pequeños.
Acá te dejo el link --> http://www.neoteo.com/dado-electronico.neo

Si necesitas el doble, vere como lo puedo subir por que no tengo ni scanner..

Saludos, pero haber ayudado en algo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 26, 2010)

¿ Algo así te sirve ?

Ver el archivo adjunto 5717


----------



## lubeck (Jul 26, 2010)

Por aca hay otro Pseudo Aleatorio...

saludos


----------



## roberthdum (Ene 12, 2015)

Hola, espero esten bien antes que nada quiero agradecer su ayuda de ante mano, estoy elaborando un proyecto para una materia en la universidad, estudio Ingeniería en sistemas y en la materia circuitos electrónicos nos pidieron un dado , con ciertas características(que retardo, que tenga velocidad cambiable, sin pantalla 7 segmento o display, con 7 LED rojos), la cuestión es que lo hice sin problemas pero el profesor quiere que sean con TTL y con LEDS ya hice el dado pero con pantalla 7 segmentos pues no tengo idea de como remplazar la pantalla 7 segmentos por 7 leds ya que en clases vimos fue los display,  no se si estoy usando lo correcto pues para la pantalla 7 segmentos uso el 7447 pero me confunde pues no me siento seguri ya que no es mi carrera.
Dejo un print de como lo llevo y el archivo de  proteus, por si alguien quiere ayudarme a resolver el problema. 

Siento que mate el tigre y ahora le tengo miedo al cuero, se que es fácil pero ya la cabeza no me da :S 

Luego debo hacerlo en físico pero ya eso es otro cuento.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 12, 2015)

Hola.

Puedes usar el 7490 con el 7442, para reemplazar al 4017.
La diferencia entre ellos es la salida, la salida del 7442 es invertida, en comparación con la salida del 4017.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## roberthdum (Ene 13, 2015)

Amigo gracias de verdad me salvaste , use el 7442 y lo invertí y es PERFECTO , 

Dejo la imagen de como quedo el diagrama después del 7442 



			
				elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> 
> Puedes usar el 7490 con el 7442, para reemplazar al 4017.
> La diferencia entre ellos es la salida, la salida del 7442 es invertida, en comparación con la salida del 4017.
> ...


----------

